# '37 Huffman SS rack (opinions wanted)



## 37fleetwood (Oct 31, 2012)

still in the hunting gathering stage, but thought I would basically put it together in the general configuration in which it will end up. sorry it really isn't ready for viewing. one interesting idea I had was to use a later Huffman rack mount to avoid having the legs to the rack crossing the swooping lines of the rear of the bike. it's basically the same type rack, just no legs. just some creative license so feel free to voice your opinions. it's just sitting loosely on there, there is still some adjusting to do, this is just to get an idea what it may look like. in case you have a really good imagination, I'm going to paint it the original color scheme. the frame etc. will be a pale yellow similar to the color on the tank, with black trim and red pin stripes. the fenders are reverse so black with yellow darts and red pins. the rack will be yellow or black, I haven't decided.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 31, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but I think that streamlined rear end is so cool maybe it doesn't need a rack - have you tried it without?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 31, 2012)

I didn't have a rack on when we went to San Francisco. there were several other differences as well.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 31, 2012)

Yup - I definitely like it rackless.  What a great design.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 31, 2012)

No to the rack, but I would add some bling to the front.
What saddle?
Chris


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes,The rack has to go.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 31, 2012)

*Keep the rack & sell me the bicycle*

*PROBLEM SOLVED 

Scott -- Just sell me the bicycle before you have another sleepless night -- 

RIDE VINTAGE - Frank*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 31, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> No to the rack, but I would add some bling to the front.
> What saddle?
> Chris




It will get dual Silver Rays and a repop Putter stem up front, and I'm in line for one of John's Tornado spring Messenger Airflow seats. when done it will be catalog correct looking, just mostly hand built parts. I'm kinda excited about this build because I'm going to be able to build this one from almost no original Streamline parts yet end up with a bike that should pass as a real one at any show. my one concern is whether to go strictly correct , or make this one concession and eliminate the legs, I think to look complete it's going to need a rack.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 31, 2012)

I agree on no rack, much better.


----------



## Greg M (Oct 31, 2012)

How about fabbing up a semi-custom rack with complementing curved legs?  Start them near the rear and curve them forwards until they intersect the rear streamline curves.  Not original, but maybe nice.

  -Greg


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 31, 2012)

A rack with legs or no rack at all, but a rack without legs, looks too much like a rack without legs. Somethings missing, and it plays tricks with the eyes. Kind of like an Elgin Twinbar, with its missing seat tube.
It's just hard to look at that bike, without thinking that somethings missing. You want to like it, because it looks different. But, in the back of your mind, you're thinking that the bike just looks bizarre.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2012)

I agree with cyclingday either correct rack or no rack--personally I like racks--the bigger the better as long as the whole package doesn't get bigger as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 31, 2012)

Greg M said:


> How about fabbing up a semi-custom rack with complementing curved legs?  Start them near the rear and curve them forwards until they intersect the rear streamline curves.  Not original, but maybe nice.
> 
> -Greg




That's exactly what I was thinking!  I think it needs a rack but the one in the pic is all wrong. Looks like an Elgin rack, too common, I think you need a corrugated type Huffman rack that would look more coherent with the tank, or else go all custom tubular.  I like where your headed with this, but don't let what's been made already limit your choices.  -Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 31, 2012)

OK you guys, now you're complicating things. 
the rack in the photo is very like the correct rack, in fact if I use the legless bracket I really could attach any rack to it. I have always felt that the rack Huffman chose for this bike was it's weakest styling point. that said, I feel I should resist the temptation to simply go all rat rod and customize any way I want to. I'd like the bike to have some respectability it already has a few strikes against it. if we were talking about a Bluebird no one would suggest I should go without a rack. of course the Bluebird has a nicer looking rack.

so, here's the problem, no one has said "gee, it looks great!" which means one of two things. that rack, and the original style rack for that matter, is just ugly and looks like crap, or the lack of legs is just to weird looking with that ancient style rack.

Here's the next question, no legs but use a different rack, or use the original type rack? please let me know what you think.

Here are two more photos, one with a Streamline with the proper rack in place, and the other is a later Huffman with a better looking more modern rack. (Feel free to post a photo of any rack you think might complement the styling of the bike, and whether you prefer it with legs or without)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 31, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking!  I think it needs a rack but the one in the pic is all wrong. Looks like an Elgin rack, too common, I think you need a corrugated type Huffman rack that would look more coherent with the tank, or else go all custom tubular.  I like where your headed with this, but don't let what's been made already limit your choices.  -Chris




how about something like this? change the reflectors obviously.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELGIN-BICYC...962?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d065be2f2


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 31, 2012)

The correct rack is plain white toast and slapping on beavertail is more interesting, but the issue remains that you are intersecting the beautiful rear streamlines...WHICH ARE THE BIKE.
Adding a custom rack just dishonors this amazing design and do you want this to be misconstrued as a "rat rod"?
Less is more (except the dual silver rays), so get yourself a fanny pack when on the boardwalk with this one.
 Chris


----------



## Mole (Oct 31, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> how about something like this? change the reflectors obviously.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELGIN-BICYC...962?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d065be2f2




I've had one of those in my hands and wasn't really all that impressed with the way it looked in person. Looks great in pictures... not so much up close... However, I DO like the one in the second picture you posted.


----------



## MR D (Nov 1, 2012)

Greg M said:


> How about fabbing up a semi-custom rack with complementing curved legs?  Start them near the rear and curve them forwards until they intersect the rear streamline curves.  Not original, but maybe nice.
> 
> -Greg




Like these ideas...


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 1, 2012)

I guess what I was thinking was something like a hybrid of the one on the bike Antey just sold 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?33372-FS-1941-Dayton-Huffman-Champion&highlight=huffman

and this one I have, except with a single curved brace like the last option Mr D suggested. I'm not advocating going total rat, but I think its fun to try to make something that might fool a few "experts".


----------



## Greg M (Nov 1, 2012)

MR D said:


> Like these ideas...




You got it.  I originally had the middle one in my head, but the first one looks even better.  Gotta love Photoshop.

  -Greg


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 6, 2012)

...i like the swoop on my National, no carrier for me! and like the cover of the National cataloge, no carrier there also....


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2012)

supper15fiets said:


> ...i like the swoop on my National, no carrier for me! and like the cover of the National cataloge, no carrier there also....




THAT is sweet!!!!!!


----------

